# Props in Progress



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a few props in their 'garage phase' that we're working on.

Talking Pumpkin (maybe turn into a scarecrow?)





Animatronic Grave Digger





Flying Witch


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely off to a good start. I'm guessing your yard is a favorite of the TOTs in your neighborhood.

I think your assistant is a little concerned about that flying hammer


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool props. Good working ideas.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, very cool looking props. Can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Terrific work! Ihave a soft spot for animatronics. That flying witch going on the roof? Very cool indeed!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Do you have a how to for the singing pumpkin? I loved the pumpkin.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

You always have such cool animatronics! What's your theme this year?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree! i love animitronics. i can't wait to see the gravedigger finished!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Three winners. I like the grave digger especially.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the witch. It will mess with peoples heads when that hammer flys at them. LOL


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are great.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

You always have some great new stuff Jeff! Can't wait to see them done. I will be very interested to see the framework that you put around the gravedigger's moving shoulder. I agree that your assistant does look a bit concerned about that flying hammer!:jol:


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



Dr Morbius said:


> Terrific work! Ihave a soft spot for animatronics. That flying witch going on the roof? Very cool indeed!


Probably out in Hallowbean's yard somewhere. Not sure where yet.



> Do you have a how to for the singing pumpkin? I loved the pumpkin.


I don't have one, I'm behind on a lot of how-to's for past props. LOL
I cut the mouth and eyes out of a funkin, and glued the pieces to a dougie.



> What's your theme this year?


 The two yard displays will be the same generic theme. In the walk through haunt on halloween night we're doing a classic monster theme, with the main iconic halloween characters (witches, vampires, ghosts etc).


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

As usual great job!Hope to see how to's.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

love it. The witch is the best, though im sure the others will be fantastic too once they are finished.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

is there a how-to for all of these prop's. they are realy really good.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

One of these days I'll get my act together and catch up on my how-to's.
What I do have is on www.my-mania.com


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

That grave digger mech is BADASS! love it man


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

So now my almost 2 year old daughter makes me play her your singing pumpkin video about 20 times in a row, every day. Anytime I'm near the computer, she says, "See pumpkin? See pumpkin?" 

Then when it loads, she screeches, "THERE'S PUMPKIN! Hi pumpkin!" and waves at the computer screen...

I'll try to catch her on video watching it. It's the cutest thing ever...


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Very cool. My country for a wiper motor!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Bought the animated cat at Michael's with my 50% off coupon, but didn't really like the 'fur' on it. So I wrapped it in duct tape. Not bad





Also decided to try my hand at sculpting a face for my grave digger. Does he look scared to be in a graveyard by himself at night? Need to add hair, hat and scarf so he looks more like the H.M. grave digger.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eJohTMBDq_vXoJzVBZPxBA?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/NYMPbx6bZYKQWHdXPsFesA?feat=directlink


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cat is great - I haven't seen it yet at the Michael's store near us, but I'm betting that the duct tape wrapping is a huge improvement in spookiness.

And yes, that poor gravedigger looks as if he's seen a ghost


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great props. I love the pumpkins eyes.


----------

